# Favourite Sport.



## Anders (Mar 20, 2015)

As a very select group, (after all, not everyone is diabetic), we are encouraged to be active, and I'm interested to know how others on this forum give their heart muscle a workout. I like to think that I'm active, although in truth, I'm probably not. I'm as guilty as the next person when it comes to letting the weather dictate what I do and when I do it! Being fair skinned and blue eyed, I don't like too much heat. I suffer from polymorphic light eruption. It sounds dreadful, but it is simply tiny blisters caused by the sun on bare or poorly protected skin. It disappears after a couple of hours, but it itches like nettle rash until it settles down. Luckily, once the summer is in full swing, the symptoms disappear completely. I'm lucky that I tan very easily.


----------



## delb t (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Anders- I myself am a couch potato!- but my son H - type 1- plays Futsal /football about 3x per week and runs quite abit- has done a half marathon awhile back


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2015)

I was a runner for 25 years prior to my diagnosis, so I have continued with that. I've got a half marathon lined up at the end of April, and a marathon in October


----------



## stephknits (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, I go on walks with my friend and her dog (not very strenuous). I look at the exercise bike in my living room and it stares back accusingly.  Another friend offered my her old bike which I have accepted and put in the garage.  Oh and I knit a lot, which I have just learned is a form of exercise 
Ho hum.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2015)

Cycling and walking to get around. Active jobs, including marshalling triathlons, Blacklight Runs, mountain running events etc. Running - about to reach my 50th in next couple of weeks; have entered my first ever 10km for after Easter; going to do a 3 day mountain running / navigation event in May, then a 40 mile challenge walk / run the weekend after. Orienteering - I find it more interesting than running. Kayaking, rock climbing, swimming [especially open water swimming] etc whenever opportunity arises. 

Orienteering in shade should be OK for you, Anders - Epping Forest and Hatfield Forest are both decent areas within easy reach of most parts of Essex.


----------



## Anders (Mar 20, 2015)

Copepod said:


> Cycling and walking to get around. Active jobs, including marshalling triathlons, Blacklight Runs, mountain running events etc. Running - about to reach my 50th in next couple of weeks; have entered my first ever 10km for after Easter; going to do a 3 day mountain running / navigation event in May, then a 40 mile challenge walk / run the weekend after. Orienteering - I find it more interesting than running. Kayaking, rock climbing, swimming [especially open water swimming] etc whenever opportunity arises.
> 
> Orienteering in shade should be OK for you, Anders - Epping Forest and Hatfield Forest are both decent areas within easy reach of most parts of Essex.



I don't need to stay in the shade, as my condition is fairly mild. I only itch for about 30 minutes but this lessens as the summer progresses. My sister is the orienteering fanatic in my family, she belongs to Norges Orienterigsforbund in Norway. For me there is no appeal. I get all the exercise I need during the winter by watching Ole Einar Bjorndalen compete in winter biathlon. Known as the 'King of Biathlon' he has more world cup victories (96) than any other winter athlete in history. He also has 13 Olympic medals, 7 of them gold, the most recent in the winter Olympics last year at the age of 40. He has also been overall world champion 5 times. He is the most popular athlete in Norway. I am considering taking up cycling.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2015)

Cycling is certainly more practical than biathlon or any sport involving nordic skiing in the UK  Hut to hut touring in Norway is great - I've done one trip to Jotenheimen at Easter, plus day trips from the house of friends who live in Tromso.  

If you can live and work about 2 - 10 miles apart by safe roads, then commuting by bike is ideal. Especially if you can leave clothes for changing into at work. Perhaps not cycling every day, and it depends on how much / when you have to transport teaching materials / items to mark. However, several of my friends who are teachers do this - all science teachers and orienteers / runners / cyclists.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 20, 2015)

My exercise is very tame by comparison but it's all about what works for you and walking is what I'm into Up until last year hubby and I did weekly circular country walks and have found some beautiful places around norfolk that you would never know about My increasing hours at work mean it tends to be a half hour round the village type nowadays! I also do the race for life with my sister each year I'm finding it harder to jog now as joints painful so tend to do a part jog part walk race!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 20, 2015)

Windsurfing, Jetski , Motorbike , Catamaran sailing ,Cycling , Fell walking.   I have been to Asia on motorbike ,Jetskied around the Bass Rock & full length of Loch Lomond. Cycled the c2c , Hadrian's wall & Edinborugh / Newcastle. Sailed in lots & lots of races all over the country.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 20, 2015)

I walk my dogs most mornings for about an hour. There's lots of steep hills where I live, so my heart gets a workout! I feel so much better if I've had my morning walk - and every now and then I get to glimpse a roe deer. Asturias...paraíso natural.


----------



## Anders (Mar 20, 2015)

Copepod said:


> Cycling is certainly more practical than biathlon or any sport involving nordic skiing in the UK  Hut to hut touring in Norway is great - I've done one trip to Jotenheimen at Easter, plus day trips from the house of friends who live in Tromso.
> 
> If you can live and work about 2 - 10 miles apart by safe roads, then commuting by bike is ideal. Especially if you can leave clothes for changing into at work. Perhaps not cycling every day, and it depends on how much / when you have to transport teaching materials / items to mark. However, several of my friends who are teachers do this - all science teachers and orienteers / runners / cyclists.



A good friend of mine has toured Norway by bicycle, (hello Brian). He and his partner also toured Iceland, which was a trial of epic proportions for his girlfriend. She's vegetarian, and almost starved to death as vegetarianism isn't popular apparently. She also lost one of her contact lenses on day 1, so spent the rest of the stay with one eye closed! Do you mean Jotunheimen?


----------



## PhilT (Mar 23, 2015)

Apart from walking a lot, I don't do much exercise compared to what I used too. When I was younger I played tennis at least once a week and also did athletics. I also used to cycle a lot. Unfortunately I had to give up tennis due to a shoulder injury.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, Jotunheimen. Sorry about spelling / typo error. 

I reckon a veggie would have trouble getting enough calories in Iceland, although last time I was there, as a volunteer marshal on Fire & Ice Ultra foot race in summer 2013, all the places we bought food, from large supermarkets in Reykjavik to small food shops at petrol stations, sold chocolate, biscuits, jam etc. We bought packets of pasta and tins of sauce, as we were feeding about 12 marshals most nights. Hot food on offer was nearly all meat based. The time before was summer 2011, when I went on a study tour, based at Skalanes in far eastern Iceland, where we cooked in the hostel, including very local fish, eggs from chickens & ducks, honey etc, as well as yogurt, cheese, lamb etc. Fortunately, I'm pretty omnivorous.


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2015)

Walk my dog , walk alot and fave sport is darts so guess walking to the bar and back with a lime and soda is movement lol


----------



## Anders (Mar 26, 2015)

Billy Connolly has the right idea. He does sit-ups, 1 a day when he gets out of bed!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 27, 2015)

does husband baiting count as a sport?


----------



## Anders (Mar 27, 2015)

Caroline said:


> does husband baiting count as a sport?



It depends largely on whose husband you are baiting!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2015)

Its good to get out !


----------



## Highlander (Apr 1, 2015)

Well with a angina and arthritis exercise is not top of my list.   Go for a walk and get very breathless and then the legs start to give out.  However, I do get on the exercise bike as often as possible.   So the car gets a lot of use as does the Blue Badge.  Be glad when the weather warms up.  We had snow again today!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2015)

Sun Sun Hurry up ! Its getting better but still cool. Keep at it Highlander


----------

